# Zurück aus der Sonne



## Kalle25 (29. Oktober 2001)

Moin Leute,
wir sind wieder wohlbehalten zurück gekommen. Getsern Morgen durften wir um 5 Uhr mit der ersten Landung des Tages den Flughafen in Frankfurt öffnen.Der Urlaub war ein Traum. Jeden Tag Sonne (immer um die 34°C), nette Leute getroffen und leckere Cocktails in einem fanstastischen Hotel geschlürft und auch einiges von der Dom.Rep. außerhalb der Touristik Zentren gesehen. Auffällig war die Freundlichkeit der Einheimischen. Irgendwie fühlte man sich da beschämt.Die Angelei dort war eine Katastrophe. Gut, daß ich zunächst einmal nur einen halben Tag gebucht hatte. Es fing damit an, daß 5 Leute dienTour gebucht und bezahlt hatten, aber nur 4 angeln durften. Das löste dann gleich früh morgens einen gesteigerten Diskussionsbedarf hervor. Schließlich durften dann doch alle angeln, zumindest theretisch, denn da wurde die Ausrüstung ausgegeben. Ich habe noch niemals zuvor eine dermaßen verkommene Rute samt Rolle in der Hand gehabt. Noch ehe wir uns von diesem Schock erholt hatten, warf der Skipper die Maschine an und dann ging die Husterei los: Die Auspuffanlage war defekt und die Abgase drangen aus jeder Ritze an Deck bzw. in die uns zur Verfügung gestellte Kabine. Ich will mich nicht in Details ergehen aber bis zum Ende der Tour haben 2der Mitfahrer nur über der Reling gehangen und mir war selber so schlecht wie noch niemals zuvor. Zu allem Überfluß hat sich auch nur eine lebensmüder Barrcuda für meinen Köder interessiert. Mittags im Hotel habe ich dann erst einmal ausgiebig geduscht. Die Wanne glänzte danach in allen Regenbogenfarben. Spätestens da wußte ich, daß weitere Touren dort für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Ich habe mich noch nach anderen Booten erkundigt, aber die waren alle zu irgendeinem Hochseefestival auf Puerto Rico unterwegs und standen daher nicht zur Verfügung. Schade war´s, aber trotzdem haben wir einen schönen Urlaub gehabt.


------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## wodibo (29. Oktober 2001)

Hi Kalle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





au das ist verdammt schade. Das man in solchen Ländern Zugeständnisse machen muß, ist bekannt. Was Dir passiert ist, gehört aber in die Rubrik Sauerei (warum war der wohl nicht beim Hochseefestival?). Wenigstens war der Rest des Urlaubs in Ordnung.
Ich hab mir selbst mal in Sri Lanka einen Fischkutter gemietet und bin mit denen raus. Die Nachteile des Bootes haben die aber locker mit ihren Bemühungen und dem Service überboten. Nach dem Bericht, werde ich beim fernen Osten bleiben. Trotzdem Dank an Dich für Deinen Bericht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## havkat (29. Oktober 2001)

Moin Kalle!
Schade und ´ne Sauerei obendrein. Aber der übrige Urlaub hat´s wohl wieder wettgemacht.

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Klausi2000 (29. Oktober 2001)

Schade um die Kohle ... aber solche Dinge hat man leider schon oft gehört ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenigstens hattet ihr sonst viel Spaß und seid dem Wetter hier entkommen .... Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ??
Die Antwort unter:
  www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/    
Benutzer: member/Passwd: member
Privat:    www.kairies.de


----------



## Istvan (29. Oktober 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Kalle25:
 bis zum Ende der Tour haben 2der Mitfahrer nur über der Reling gehangen und mir war selber so schlecht wie noch niemals zuvor. 
Mittags im Hotel habe ich dann erst einmal ausgiebig geduscht. Die Wanne glänzte danach in allen Regenbogenfarben. 

Willkommen zurück Kalle. Das ist in diesen Zeiten ja auch schon was wert.
Frage mich bloß, wie die Besatzung das Tag für Tag aushält mit den Abgasen. Hatten die anderen 4 Mitangler mehr Glück, oder hatten sie anderweitig zu thun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Kalle25 (29. Oktober 2001)

Tja, mein Barracuda machte 50% der Gesamtanzahl und ca 75% der Gesamtfangmenge aus. Alles in allem nicht der Reisser. Bislang habe ich dort mit der Ausrüstung und den Booten nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Umso entäuschter war ich jetzt. Aber ich will nicht undankbar sein, immerhin konnte ich die bereits budgetierte Kohle für die weiteren Ausfahrten einsparen.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Tiffy (29. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Kalle,welcome back. Liest sich ja nicht so gut. Aber hauptsache der Brugal und das Präsidente haben geschmeckt. Ansonsten war´s doch ganz gut wie du schreibst.

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Kapitän der MS Butt


----------



## Albatros (29. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Kalle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




na, nun sieh das ganze auch mal positiv. Wer von uns hat schon mal einen Barracuda gefangen, oder durfte in den letzten 2 Wochen den Bikinischönheiten am Strand hinterher schauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, ich hätte gern mit Dir getauscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2001)

Moin Kalle!
Schön wieder was von Dir zu höhren. Das mit der Ausfahrt tut mir natürlich leid aber der rest des Urlaubs war ja iO. und das ist am wichtigsten denke ich, oder?

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Oktober 2001)

Servus Kalle Das angeln unter Ulk abhacken und nicht mehr darüber nachdenken.
Ansonsten hattest du doch einen schönen Urlaub.
Urlaub=Entspannung ist doch das wichtigste.
Ferne Länder,Leute und Sitten kennenlernen ist doch genauso viel wert wie angeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neumitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------

